# Easy rooting method for Ideapad K1



## railerswim (Dec 14, 2011)

Is there a oneclick method for rooting this thing. I know that superonecick works for A1. I have no clue if it works for K1. And plus it would be a lot easier if you have successfully rooted your K1 to post a video on youtube of the process it takes to root. I'm new to android so I have no idea what could happen. I know how to unbrick an iOS device but not an Android device.


----------



## bammaster (Dec 11, 2011)

There is currently no one click method as there is, sadly, little support for this device. You can root but its risky. I have already bricked my device once, and while its back(because of nvflash built in otherwise i would have been screwed) its not the same. I would wait on rooting until the latest OTA files are added( i had a hard time adding them decided to go anyways and got the brick).


----------

